# Starting Warhammer



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello everyone
I just wanted to get a feel for the game. My wife has decided that she likes the Bretonnia army. I have never playied warhammer and basically have tons of 40K. I think it is her master plan to start us both out on a game with zero experience. So Back to the questions at hand. I have looked at High elves, Wood elves, and lizardmen. What is a good army, or what are the good and bad of each. I have played eldar so I know T3 sucks alot but thats about all I know about warhammer. Thanks for any help. Also what are your thoughts on Bretonnians?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

T3 is the norm in Fantasy, due to the absence of Space Marines. Only Orks and Chaos really have free access to infantry with T4.

It's actually really up to you what you want to collect, I would go with the race you most like the look of, and would enjoy painting. There's a lot less of "This army does X but never Y or Z" compared to 40k. For example in 40k Eldar have great tanks and crap infantry, so most of the time people just run around with 6 tanks because if you do anything else, your army is going to suck (/sweeping generalisation). In Fantasy, more or less any army can do anything. You want to play Orcs and Goblins? Do you want to go for magic, infantry blocks, or cavalry spam? What about Elves? They can do all of the above and shoot as well.

Basically, think of the type of army you want to play, and then look at the models for each race. Which would you prefer to assemble/paint? For example if you want to have a lot of Cavalry, do you prefer the look of Cold One knights, Dragon Princes, Chaos Knights, Empire Knights or Glade Riders? They are all good units, and you can base an army around all of them, so just pick one that you like and run with it.


----------



## synagas (Mar 26, 2010)

A few thoughts on your question. First off, I do play Brettonia, they were my first army and my favorite one that I play tournaments with when I compete. As such, they are very unique in that they have heavy calv as their primary Core. Your wife should look at www.roundtable-bretonnia.org/ for greater assistance for that army.

For you, I have played with and/or against all those armies. The High Elves are nice in that they always strike first, a great advantage even when charged, and with an average I of 6, means even with an opponent who has always strikes first, they still most often go first. And their spears fight in 3 ranks instead of two, coupled with decent range and high leadership and they are a solid army, if a bit squishy. The wood elves are just as squishy, but they have great range attacks and some solid tree type units such as Dryads and Treeants which have a higher toughness. Lizardmen have low I but are often stronger and tougher than the other races, at least with their Saurus Warriors. Skinks are good as well, but more typical like the major races. Its a bunch of dinosaurs and lizards, over all a pretty unique and interesting army.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

what i would surgest is too look at the background and look of each army and pick it from their, every army in fantascy can do just as well as another, it all comes down to what you like the look off and what theme you want to do


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The other alternative is to wait a few months as the isle of blood boxed set is due to be released and while it probably won't have Brettonians (rumours have it at Skaven and high elves) it will have 2 armies ready to play along with all the rules and a step by step guide for new players.
Another reason to wait a while is that while the new rules have only just started to kick in very few people me included have played more than a few demo games and without ready access to a rulebook and the FAQ's that GW are meant to be releaseing its difficult to give informed opinions on any aspect of the game other than how cool the models look.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

T3 is pretty normal and so are +5 saves. High elves are leathal in the hands of a expirenced player, wood elves run circles around just about everything, and lizard men have a ton of differnt army bulid out thier. Brett's get rap cav. and cheap as dirt peasants and archers. I would go high elves or bretts. Elves are a great way to learn the ropes and thier magic charged heroes are a pain to deal with. Bretts are a fun army to play becasue thier cavalry and peasnts are just plain fun to use and you normaly dont have to worry about losing a couple of models since peasants are so cheap.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say(I'm biased, because I hate Wood Elves and only play Lizardmen), but if you like the ability to have variety in your army, go with Lizardmen. Our troops strike hella slow, but they've got some really good short-range/close-combat units. They have high T, and fair saves(excepting some units), a broad range of speeds, and some of the best magic in the game. But, they're an elite(ish) army, they're lacking in long-range shooting, and painting that much skin and scales gets annoying. For Wood Elves, they're just all-around annoying.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*new army books*

Many Armies have gotten recent 're-tooling'. Among them are the "Beastmen".

Their core is the cheap Gor who have T4 and decent I and can really pack a whollop for a near disgustingly low price. Even better is the ambushing rule.
Their models have mostly just been redone; from ungors, Gors, Bestigors, Minotaurs and maybe one or two others. Most of the new models are simply fantastic...and all in plastic too. A battlion box is now 100% worth it with 8th edition helping the Bestigors. There are new heroes as well.

8th edition looks to be a big boon for Beastmen, as well as Mortals of Chaos whom also have great core troops.

As other people have said, play what you feel is best for you. The fluff you like the most, the playstyle, the art, the models. It's your call. My only real suggestion is maybe wait 11 days till 8th edition is released and you can see the new changes and maybe get a better idea on what's what.

Enjoy!


----------

